# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Aleksandri i Madh, shqiptar?

## ibiza

There are few places where Alexander the Great's influence has not been felt.  His vast empire spread from the Atlantic shores of Spain to the plains of India.  His example has been admired and followed for generations to come, and his legacy has been deeply felt by the entire world.  It is said that Julius Ceaser himself began to weep as he stood under the shadow of a statue of Alexander the Great, for Alexander had conquered half the world by 19, and Ceaser not even made a name for himself by that age. 
    And how was he Albanian in any way?  Well, first of all Alexander was son of Philip II and Olympia.  Olympia, was the princess of Epirus, a province in Northern Greece, considered to be modern day Albania, and an ancient territory of Albanian tribes.  This relation of Alexander having Albanian blood is considered somewhat feasible and acceptable by the history books, but we want to stretch out the enigma of Alexander.  
       Initially there is the question of where and to what people Alexander belonged to.  It is known that Alexander the Great, was really Alexander of Macedon, and the current flag of Macedonia is the ancient sun flag of Alexander's army.  This seems reasonable, but what really were the "Macedon" people.  As stated in the Compton's Interactive Encyclopedia, "the Slavs, occupied much of the area [Balkans] by the 6th century AD", so it cannot be possible for the now largely Slavic Macedonia to be a descendant from Alexander the Great.  Slavic tribes did not come into the region of Northern Greece until well after Alexander's death, which leaves only one people left, the Albanians.  Albanian tribes are the earliest known to occupy northern Greece, and that allows Alexander only one nationality.  Alexander did not have Albanian blood, he was an Albanian.  To Albanians this fact seems very clear, for we have named our currency lek, after Leka I Madh.   
       The history books have not named Alexander a Greek, so he can only be one other thing and that is Albanian.  The Barbaric war style of the Illyrians was deeply rooted in Alexander's spirit, which is good reason for his expertise as a general and a conqueror. 
       More proof of Alexander's Albanian ancestry would have to be the close relations he had with the King of the Illyrians, practically a man of his own kin.  There is an ancient legend that the Illyrian king gave Alexander a large, beastly, dog to commemorate his achievements.  The beast was so ferocious, Alexander decided to make it hunt bears.  The dog  showed no interest in this endeavor and lay lazily without moving.  This angered Alexander and he had the dog killed.  When the king of the Illyrians heard of this he sent him another dog, this time with a message of "not wasting the dog's time with small things".  This time Alexander had the dog fight a lion, which the dog quickly broke the back of, and then an Elephant, who the dog forced off a cliff.  The extensive diplomacy between Alexander and the Illyrians only suggests that Alexander was an Albanian himself.  
      Also, there is the conquered territory of Alexander.  When looking at a map of his advances, oddly enough Illirium and Northern Greece is not touched by his armies.  Yet, the Illyrian and Northern Greek tribes did not have armies capable of facing the Great Alexander.  But Alexander considered them as one, they were all Albanian.  Alexander could not possibly conquer his own land.  That is why this area remained untouched. 
      Accepting Alexander's Albanian ancestry opens a vast world of possibilities.  There is of course the long Ptolemy dynasty of Egypt that followed after Alexander's death, started by one of Alexander's generals.  Accepting Alexander as an Albanian, would mean accepting a big part of Egypt's history to be determined by an Albanian dynasty, that of Ptolemy.  
      Alexander's genius and accomplishments opened a great chapter in the history of Albania.  A chapter that has never been forgotten. 


[ comment on this article ]

----------


## indrit gjoni

Tè ishte shqip  do ta kisha kuptuar ça thuhet aty dhe ta kish ber nji koment

----------


## Lioness

Here we go again with the past, cause we don't have enough problems in the present, and the only thing left to be solved is the origin of Alexander the Great.  
Just for the sake of commenting on the article I will say a few things.

First, Alexander did not have to conquer Illyria, cause his father Philip, had already done so.  His father, Philip, by the way, was from Argos, in Peloponesos, and even in our wildest nationalistic dreams, we cannot claim that region.  Furthermore, while conquering the known world at the time, Alexander promoted and spread greek culture and civilization, and not albanian/illyrian.  If he, indeed was Illyrian, what a shame to go through all that and not leave a footprint of his ancestors anywhere.  I wouldn't want a hero that does not acknowledge where he comes from. 

Alexander was a student of Aristotle, and he played in the Olympic games, in which you had to be from the greek city-states to participate.  

We are not the only ones who want to claim Alexander for ourselves, today Macedonian state has done the same.  A Google Search would bring up a few of their websites claiming that he was Macedonian, as a seperate identity as suppose to Macedonia being another city-state like Sparta, Corinth, before they were united under one entity, which was done by Alexander, etc.

Well, it would have been nice if he was, but to use the fact that he was barbaric, thus Illyrian, or a dog exchange (the elphant is defently an exageration) to me is an insult to our own background.  By the way, the gift given to Alexander by an Illyrian king can also be seen as a tribute that often the conquered gave to the conquerer.

----------


## hunter

Ibiza, nje kundershtim i arsyetuar i tezes tende...
Nje kundereplike na ana jote eshte e detyrueshme

----------


## macia_blu

Here we go again with the past, cause we don't have enough problems in the present(???)

E para do te qe mire qe ne forumin shqiptar, ne mos kemi kohe t'i perkthejme materialet qe sillen ketu fjale per fjale, te behet nje permbledhje e asaj qe thuhet ne anglisht(artikull) ne gjuhen shqipe. Perndryshe c'funksion ka , qe dikutantet rreth nje teme (si kjo qe thote aleksandri ishte shqiptar) e ta lexojne vetem ata qe dine anglisht.Forumistet e greqise italise etj , le te mos e marrin vesh?

Ne lidhje me pyetjen "a ka ardh koha t'u tregojme grekerve...?" do t'i pergjigjesha "a ka ardh koha qe ta besojne-pranojne Grekerit kete?"

----------


## R2T

Lidhja e vetme e Aleksandrit me Shqiperine eshte se nena e tij eshte Epirote. Krahine te cilen ne e konsiderojme tonen. Por qe dhe Greqia e konsideron te sajin. Pra njeri prej prinderve "dyshohet" te jete me origjine Shqiptare. Pra 50% me 50%, e ka apo s'e ka nenen Shqiptare. I ati Filipi eshte nga Peloponezi, qe eshte qartesisht 100% Grek. Pra ne baze te ketyre preqindjeve i bie qe presupozohet se Aleksandri mendohet te jete 25% Shqiptar e 75% Grek. Pra eshte me teper Grek se Shqiptar. 

Keto deklaratat e padrejta se Aleksandri eshte Shqiptar na ulin besueshmerine dhe ne ato figura te cilat jane vertet Shqiptare. Le te kerkojme Shqiptarine te ato figura qe na perkasin dhe ti leme Grekerve cka eshte e Grekerve. Kemi plot te tjere me te cilet mund te mburemi, nuk ka nevoje tu marim borxh te tjereve.

----------


## Manulaki

Koha mua me duket ka ikur qindra vjet perpara, po megjithate provojeni prape!

----------


## Lioness

> Here we go again with the past, cause we don't have enough problems in the present(???)
> 
> E para do te qe mire qe ne forumin shqiptar, ne mos kemi kohe t'i perkthejme materialet qe sillen ketu fjale per fjale, te behet nje permbledhje e asaj qe thuhet ne anglisht(artikull) ne gjuhen shqipe. Perndryshe c'funksion ka , qe dikutantet rreth nje teme (si kjo qe thote aleksandri ishte shqiptar) e ta lexojne vetem ata qe dine anglisht.Forumistet e greqise italise etj , le te mos e marrin vesh?
> 
> Ne lidhje me pyetjen "a ka ardh koha t'u tregojme grekerve...?" do t'i pergjigjesha "a ka ardh koha qe ta besojne-pranojne Grekerit kete?"


Kerkoj ndjese qe e shkruajta mesazhin ne anglisht, thjesht replikova keshtu sepse ibiza e kishte shkruar ne anglisht.  

Nje permbledhje e shkurter e asaj qe thashe:

Pak a shume teoria e Ibizes eshte qe Aleksandri i Madh duhet te jete shqiptar sepse e para, kishte karakteristika barbare dmth Ilire (?) ....... e dyta nuk quhej Alexander the Greek, por Alexander the Great, e treta pushtimet e tij nuk perfshine Ilirine, dhe nja ca legjenda kafshesh qe gjoja nje mbret ilir i dhuroi Alexandrit, ne baze te ciles te ciles tregohen marredheniet diplomatike midis dy mbreterive.  Me ne fund, ajo hodhi hipotezen qe meqe Aleksandri ishte shqiptar/ilir, dmth dhe Ptolemeu, dhe dinastia e tij ne Egjipt eshte shqiptare (perfshire ketu dhe Kleoptren.....) Kete te fundit as nuk e marr mundimin te analizoj.

Si pergjigje, Aleksandri nuk kishte pse ta pushtonte Ilirine, se e kishte pushtuar i ati, Filip, qe ishte nga Argos, i Peloponezit, dhe endrrat tona me te forta nacionaliste, Peloponezi nuk perfshihet.  Aleksandri ishte nxenes i Aristotelit dhe mori pjese ne lojrat olympike, dhe per te marr pjese ne ato lojra, duhet te jesh qytetar i qytet-shteteve greke.  Per mua me i rendesishem eshte fakti qe kur Aleksandri pushtoi gjithe boten e njohur ne ate kohe, ai perhapi kulturen dhe civilizimin grek, dhe jo shqiptar/ilir.  Nuk do ta doja nje hero te tille qe ne gjithe fitoren e tij nuk la asnje gjurme te identitetit te tij te "vertete." 
Te thuash qe ai perdori taktika barbare ne lufte, dhe kjo do te thote qe ishte Ilir, atehere eshte ofendim per parardhesit tane, qe sipas Ibizes kane qene barbare dhe te eger.  Per me teper, Spartanet ishin te njohur gjithashtu per taktika te tiila , dmth dhe ata ishin Ilire?????  Pastaj, persa i perket dhuratave te bera nga mbreti Ilir per Aleksandrin e Madh (nje legjende me qene, luan, e elefant) edhe sikur te ishte e vertete, dihet shume mire qe te pushtuarit benine here pase here tribute/ dhurata pushtuesve, diplomaci apo jo. 

Ne fund, edhe Maqedonasit e sotem duan te bejne Aleksandrin e tyre.  Ka shume web-sites nacionaliste maqedonase ku supozojne se Maqedonia e lashte ishte identitet me vete dhe jo nje qytet-shtet grek sic ishte Sparta, Theba, Korinthi etj.  Megjithate do shtoja se kur Maqedonia u be shtet me vete ne 1991-2 dhe deshen te merrnin flamurin e Aleksandrit te Madh, ceshtja shkoi ne gjyqin nderkombetar, dhe e humben.  

pfffffffff.............. here tjeter do shkruaj vetem ne shqip, se eshte e "lodhshme te shkruash te njejten gje dy here......... LOLOLOL

----------


## land

Lioness, paske bere vete autokritike; me vjen mire, sepse m'u duk se i re vetes me shqelm kur shkrove ne anglisht _"I wouldn't want a hero that does not acknowledge where he comes from."_ (me mire te shkruajme shqip, derisa te krijohet ndonje seksion per te huajt ose ata qe nuk dine shqip dhe qe kane deshire te vizitojne forumin)  :buzeqeshje:  

Une habitem se ku i gjeni keto "fakte" mbi Aleksandrin!!!
Vertet, numer nje; eshte qe ai i takon nje te kaluare teper te larget qe nuk mund te kete aq jehone ne te sotmen. Po e deshen greket, le ta marrin, edhe ne po ua falim, ishalla u behet qejfi!
Ibiza, mundohu te shkruash shqip, te pakten nese do qe te te kuptojne te gjithe ata qe lexojne forumin.
Ibiza,  ku e ke lexuar qe perandoria e Aleksandrit shtrihej deri ne brigjet e Atlantikut, more djale? Vetem greket mund t'i egzagjerojne gjerat kaq shume!!! Keshtu kane bere historikisht, dhe keshtu do te vazhdojne te bejne gjithmone, per te vetmen arsye se jane popull qe vuajne prej shekujsh nje krize te tmerrshme te identitetit kombetar.
Edhe une kam qene ne Turqi, por nuk e pushtova dot...
Lioness, Aleksandri kurre nuk e ka pushtuar Ilirine. Po, i ka mposhtur iliret ne perpjekjet e tyre per te pushtuar Maqedonine, por, me dredhi, dhe taktike ushtarake, perndryshe per Aleksandrin nuk do ishte degjuar me.(ushtrite e tij mund te asgjesoheshin prej ilireve, nese ai nuk do te perdorte taktiken e tij te zgjuar).
Fakt eshte qe maqedonasit me iliret kane pasur gjithmone mosmarreveshje, dhe jo rralle edhe konflikte, nje here fitonte njeri, nje here tjetri e keshtu me rradhe.

Pyetja duhet shtruar ndryshe.

Kush ishin maqedonet, dhe kush ishin greket.
Nese ti do fillosh e ta imagjinosh Greqine, si nje te plote dhe unike e te bashkuar, atehere detyrimisht qe do te dalesh ne konkluzionet qe permende me lart.

Fakti qe peloponezi eshte ne Greqine e sotme, nuk e ben ate automatikisht grek, te pakten persa i perket lashtesise.

Geqia ka qene thjesht nje morì qytet shtetesh, dhe kaq.  Keto gjera duhen analizuar me rrenje, ne kontekst, dhe me kujdes.
Psh, Durresi(per kete nuk jam i atij mendimi, sepse shenjat e qyteterimit grek mbulojne nje qyteterim paraardhes, dhe shume me te lashte) dhe Apollonia mbahen si dy qytete te themeluara prej grekeve ne Iliri. Detyrimisht qe ishin qytet-shtete, perderisa kishin monedhat e tyre dhe te gjitha tiparet e nje shteti. Por kjo nuk do te thote se tokat nga Durresi ne Fier kane qene truall grek!(njesoj edhe per Greqine e lashte)
Greket e lashte kurre nuk arriten te bashkohen ne nje mbreteri te mirefillte, te tiparit territorial dhe politik. Patjeter qe jane bashkuar shpeshhere ne aleanca dhe lidhje politiko-ushtarake dhe ekonomike, por kurre nen nje imazh si ai ilir apo maqedon, apo epirot.
Pse? Sepse edhe ne vete territorin grek(qe sundohej nga greket), Greqi e mirefillte ishte vetem ajo qe ndodhej brenda mureve te ketyre qytet-shteteve.

Meqe kujtove Sparten.
Sparta kurre nuk i ka kaluar 30 000 banoret, dhe ushtria(njerezit e afte per te mbajtur shpaten) me e madhe qe kishin nuk arrinte kurre 10 000 veta. Ndersa rrethinat dhe gjithe territori i Peloponezit banohej prej iloteve dhe pinesteve(etj..) te cilet vetem  ne afersite e Spartes kalonin shifrat 300 000...

Por, vlen per te permendur qe kjo shumice ishte e nenshtruar prej asaj pakice.
E pra, ky organizim politik, i ngjashem me ate grek nuk mund te shihet ne Maqedoni, as ne Iliri, dhe as ne Epir(perveç ne kohe krizash)

Fakti qe Filipi ishte nga Peloponezi nuk do te thote aspak se eshte grek.
Fakti qe "Filip" mund te jete emer grek, nuk do te thote aspak qe ai ishte grek, perndryshe, te gjithe "Johanet" do ishin çifute, si te gjithe "Davidet", "Michel-et"(fr), "Michael-et"(en), "Michele-t"(it)....(Ana-t, Maria-t) etj, etj, etj, pafundesisht.

Greket mund te mburren sa te duan me Aleksandrin, por Aleksandri i pushtoi ata, ua mori bijte ne lufte, dhe ata ishin te detyruar t'i bindeshin nje barbari(siç e quanin Aleksandrin) qe fliste nje greqishte trashanike. Greket iu bashkuan Aleksandrit qofte sepse nuk kishin rruge tjeter, qofte edhe nga lakmia e plaçkes se luftes qe Aleksandri(si çdo prijes tjeter ushtarak) premtonte.
Fakti qe aleksandri studioi ne Greqi e ben ate aq grek saç ben grek ose turk te madhin Faik Konica(dhe shume te tjere), dhe saç mund te te beje ty amerikane(nese po studion ne Amerike, pavaresisht se nuk je lekurekuqe, indiane e Amerikes)

Pse maqedonet e lashte benin shpesh krushqi me iliret dhe me epirotet???
Per aleance politiko-ushtarake? Atehere, pse ne me te shumten e kohes ishin ne mosmarrveshje dhe konflikte(ushtarake) me njeri-tjetrin?(çfare aleance, eee?)

Pse lufterat qe zhvilloheshin me "greket"  zhvilloheshin ose kunder Athines, Tebes, ose kunder nje qytet-shteti tjeter, dhe shume rralle kunder nje aleance mbaregreke?

Asnje prej ketyre çeshtjeve dhe pikepyetjeve nuk mund te shpjegohet me pretendimet greke dhe shtremberimet qe ata kerkojne t'i bejne historise.

Geket e sotem, eshte fakt, nuk kane te bejne fare me ata greke te lashtesise.
Keta jane mbeturina te perandorise Bizantine, -popullsi shqiptare, çifute, armene, rumune, egjiptiane, arabe... etj. E vetmja gje qe i mban te lidhur bashke eshte hegjemonia e kishes ortodokse greke e cila eshte dhe flamurtarja e gjuhes greke.
Po ashtu dhe maqedonet e sotem, te cilet jane bullgare dhe shqiptare(edhe turq, evgjite etj).
Pra, nese nje dukuri nuk shpjegohet me ane te nje teorie, duhet kerkuar nje teori ose shpjegim tjeter, i afte per te kenaqur llogjiken.

Pse turqit i dhane Gjergj Kastriotit emrin "Skander-bej"? Pse identifikuan Aleksandrin e madh me nje "arrnaut"? Apo thjesht per faktin se nuk dinin kush ishte Aleksandri? - Pse t'i jepnin nje arrnauti(shqiptari) emrin e nje heroi nga "Junani"(Greqia)???

Faktet jane gjithmone me vlere per t'u permendur, por, ka shume rendesi se si i perdor.

Sa per lojrat olimpike.
Ato zhvilloheshin per nder te perendive te mitologjise "greke". Per kete jane dakord te gjithe. Por, pse çuditerisht te gjitha perendite madhore te kultit antik grek kane emra qe mund te shpjegohen vetem e vetem me ane te shqipes?(ne fakt, gati i gjithe pantenoni grek mund te shpjegohet me ane te gjuhes shqipe).
Mire, te themi se keto shpjegime te emrave te kultit grek me ane te shqipes jane vetem perpjekje ose iluzione te shqiptareve; por, nje emer qe greket, dhe mbare bota sot po e perdor, siç eshte "aferdita"(afro-dite) nuk mund te ruhej me paster nga thellesite e koherave.  (ndersa orakulli 5000 vjeçar i Dodones nuk permendet gati kurre, edhe pse eshte te pakten 1800 vjet me i vjeter se ai i Delfit, edhe pse gati te gjithe orakujt e vete Delfit ishin jogreke, pra, pellazge...-epirote, ilire, etj)

Kjo nuk ka nevoje me per shpjegim, dhe mua, e gjitha çfare shkrova me lart, me duket nje teme e konsumuar prej kohesh tashme.

Nuk po flas nga atdhetarizmi i semure, perndryshe nuk do te thosha: _"po e deshen greket, le ta marrin, edhe ne po ua falim, ishalla u behet qejfi!"._
Te mos kemi frike te hulumtojme ne historine tone, as te hedhim teza te reja, ose teori te reja, dhe mbi te gjitha, te mos druhemi te bejme te njohura mendimet tona lidhur me kete pike, qofshin ato edhe te gabuara.
Sinqerisht, mua nuk me intereson fare se çfare ishte Aleksandri; grindje dhe sherre per gjenealogji dhe prejardhje heronjsh bejne vetem popujt qe ndjejne mungesen e identitetit te tyre kombetar, dhe qe po bejne te gjitha perpjekjet per te krijuar nje te ri, -mundohen me dhembe e me thonj te dalin nga kjo krize identiteti. Thene ndryshe, kjo lloj beteje eshte e denje per greket, por kurre per shqiptaret. Historia jone eshte plot me heronj, kemi heronj edhe ne Spanje, Egjipt, Itali, Greqi, Jemen, Turqi, Rumani... (-busti i Skenderbeut eshte ngritur deri ne Buenos Aires)
Nuk shqetesohem aspak se u çua nje grek ose maqedonas qe te mundohet per t'i dhene vendit te vet nje histori ose identitet kombetar per te qene.
Ne kemi historine tone, dhe me gjithe luften e eger qe na eshte bere per mbi 3000 vjet, per te na shuar si komb dhe kulture, ja ku jemi ketu. Me gjithe ate lufte, perseri ne kemi traditat tona, gjuhen tone si askush tjeter ne bote(gjuha shqipe eshte cilesuar prej shume shkencetareve dhe historianeve si gjuha me e vjeter e grupit indo-europian, me nje moshe prej me teper se 9000 vjet, dhe ndjekese me te afert ka armenishten), dhe historine tone, edhe kjo, si askush tjeter ne bote.
Ja ku jemi, ...Se Zoti vete e tha me goje... qe Shqiperia do te rroje...

----------


## McLaren

Historia  sot  eshte e prere me shpat  dhe me lopar  dhe shtetet e e zhvilluara  e bejne historine si mbas ineteseve te tyre  dhe jo siç eshte  historia e vertete por  keshtu  eshte dhe s ke  se ç ben  kush do tja dije per shqiperine qe te thote per alexandrin emadh qe eshte shqiptar  europes me shume i intereson greqia  dhe te gjitha  pasazhet  qe mund te gjehen per aprovim qe alexandri i madh ka qene shqipetar  ata nuk i nxjerin ne drite  , dhe nuk jemi te  vetmit  ka shume shtete  qe gjenden ne sutuaten e shqiperise  dhe qe nuk u aprovohet as gje , ndoshta mbas shume vitesh  do dale ne drite e verteta  se ne keto kohera  mos prit te dal e gje ne drite po bej sikur s pe gje.  :djall me brire:

----------


## Anisela

Aleksandri ish Homosexual dhe ushtrine e kish te tille!50%Grek dhe 50%Maqedonas!!!Lereni Shqiperine jasht kesaj historie!

----------


## land

Anisela, ne fakt ai nuk ishte homoseksual derisa shkoi per studime ne Greqi.
Praktika e homoseksualitetit ne shoqerine dhe shkollat greke mesohej qe ne rini dhe konsiderohej si nje sjellje normale.

Por Aleksandri pati shume gra pas fushatave ushtarake qe drejtoi, qofte edhe per arsye politike. Pra, ai del biseksual, pavaresisht se kjo nuk eshte alibi e mjaftueshme per te fshehur homoseksualitetin.

Fakti qe ai ishte homoseksual, nuk do te thote qe ishte thjesht "grek", dhe jo per kete arsye ne do te fshehim te verteten rreth tij; gjithnje, nese duhet te hedhim drite mbi historine e tij.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Aleksandri i Madh eshte vigani me i madh i historise se njerezimit qe edhe pas plot 24 shekujsh, arrin te pushtoje imagjinaten e njerezve te vegjel apo te medhenj, femije qe degjojne legjendat rreth tij, apo stratege e ushtarake qe cdo sukses te tyre e krahasojne me suksesin e Aleksandrit te Madh. Ne kete kontekst, pak rendesi ka se cila ishte "origjina" e Lekës se Madh (sic e qujane shqiptaret), por e rendesishme eshte studimi i historise qe ai shkruajti dhe jetes se tij. 

Doreshkrimet historike mbi jeten e Aleksandrit nuk jane te plota pasi Biblioteka e Aleksandrise, "Biblioteka e Aleksandrit", ne Aleksandri, "Qyteti i Aleksandrit" ne Egjiptin e sotem, u dogj nga legjionet romake te Jul Çezarit ne vitin 49 para eres sone. Ne ate biblioteke ruhen mijra doreshkrime te historise se hershme te njerezimit dhe humbja e tyre ishte humbje e kujteses kolektive historike njerezore. Kur faktet historike nuk jane te plota, u hapet drita jeshile spekullimeve historike nga historiane, popuj, apo njerez te thjeshte. Te dallosh faktet historike nga flluckat e imagjinates njerezore, nuk eshte nje sipermarrje e lehte.


*A ishte Leka i Madh nje prej parardhesve te shqiptareve te sotem?*

Historia njeh si fakt te pakundershtueshem se Olimpia, princesha e Epirit, ishte nena e Aleksandrit te Madh. Motra e Olimpias ishte Aleksandri i Epirit, Princi i Epirit dhe daja i Aleksandrit te Madh. Bie ne sy emri i njejte i Aleksandrit te Epirit me Aleksandrin e Maqedonisë. Historia pranon si te vertete se Aleksandri ishte i biri i mbretit Filip II te Maqedonise, te pakten ne pamje te jashtme njerezore, por jo te gjithe historianet mendojne keshtu. Ka historiane dhe legjenda, qe Aleksandri nuk ishte i biri i Filipit, por i biri i Zeusit, qe flejti me nenen e Aleksandrit, Olimpia, per te sjelle ne jete Aleksandrin. Kjo ka hapur nje debat te madh ne rradhet e historianeve ne lidhje me natyren e Aleksandrit, ishte ai nje njeri si gjithe te tjeret, apo nje hyjni. Suksesi i tij i jashtezakonshem dhe i paarritshem ne nje moshe aq te re, u jep me shume vertetesi pretendimeve te hyjnizimit te Aleksandrit.

Pyetja shtrohet, ku jetonin Perendite qe besonin greket? Nga vete doreshkrimet klasike te hershme greke perendite greke jetonin ne malin e Tomorit, ne tempullin e Dodones, ne Epir, kurse njerezit qe jetonin ne Epir, greket e lashte i quanin "barbare", titull qe e gezonin te gjithe popujt jo-greke. Kjo i hap rrugen spekullimeve se Perendite greke jetonin ne Epir dhe ne Epir jetonin popuj "barbare", sic i etiketonin greket popullin ilir. Ne kete kendveshtrim, nese merret si i vertete fakti se Aleksandri eshte i Biri i Zeusit dhe i princeshes Olimpia nga Epiri, atehere pretendimi i pasardhesve te ilireve meriton jo vetem nje studim, por edhe nje vleresim me te madh pasi origjina e vertete e Aleksandrit eshte e lidhur ne menyre te pandashme me Epirin.

Ka shume fakte te tjera ne historine e mepashme qe perforcojne tezen e prejardhjes epirote te Aleksandrit. Keto fakte lidhen me dragojte qe kane lindur ne epir dhe qe e kane identifikuar veten si epirote: Pirro i Epirit qe ishte Molos, Leka i Madh, Gjergj Kastrioti - Skenderbeu (qe do te thote Leka i Madh), Ali Pashai, Ahmet Zogu qe i vuri emrin jo vetem djalit Leka por edhe kartmonedhes shqiptare Lekë, te gjithe keta kane bere histori dhe nje emer te lavdishem per vete dhe te gjithe e kane identifikuar veten si epirote, te gjithe e kane arritur kete sukses ne nje moshe shume te re, te gjitheve u kane vdekur prinderit ne moshe te vogel, te gjithe kane qene ushtarake e stratege te zote, te gjithe kane qene shume te lidhur me nenat e tyre, te gjithe kane trasheguar gjak mbreteror. Gjergj Kastrioti e shpalli veten Mbret te Epirit dhe Maqedonise. Jane te gjitha keto koincidenca historike qe po te shihen ne nje prizem te perbashket gjitheperfshires historik, kane nje domethenie te jashtezakonshme.

Pak rendesi ka se cili popull e perveteson Aleksandrin si te tijin, ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe te gjithe shqiptaret te lexojne e mesojne jeten dhe vepren e Lekës së Madh.

Albo

----------


## Hyllien

Perendite Greke jetonin ne Tomorr? Duhen referenca te besueshme per kete gje ... 
Qe dodona ishte qender kjo nuk diskutohet, mirepo lindja e Zeus-it nuk perkon me vendin e pare ku ai eshte adhuruar, pra dodonen, por eshte ne Krete.

Dicka me shume rreth kesaj historie Albo dhe sidomos rreth legjendes se Aleksandri eshte gjysem hyjni?

Kur thua Pirro i Epirit qenka Mollos, dhe permend gjithe te tjeret me rradhe, mos do te thuash qe edhe keta te tjeret kane prejardhje mollose ? 

Sa per Epir e Maqedoni, duhet te kemi parasysh qe Epir=Shqiptar. Keto terma ne kronikat ishin te barabarta, madje Shqiperia qe e ndare ne Maqedoni(emathia, lumi mat, emath) dhe Epir. Emri shqiptar nga te huajt, dmth Alban nga vjen ?!



Si e shpalli veten skenderbeu mbret te epirit dhe *maqedonise*? Sikur ishte mbret i shqiptareve dhe i epirit ?

----------


## Lioness

I shkreti Aleksander, shqiptaret e duan per vete, maqedonasit/serbe/bullgare, greket...... pffff......... shyqyr qe nuk i eshte gjetur akoma varri, se do ishim zene per kockat e tij...... LOL

Po shtoj dhe dicka ne kete teme, dhe po e mbyll me kaq.  E para, Greqia e lashte nuk ishte nje identitet i bashkuar ne nje shtet te vetem, nocione te nje shteti te tille nuk u hodhen ne Europe deri pas lufteve 30-vjecare fetare ne shek.17.  (Traktati i Westfalise.)  Greqia e lashte ishte e perbere nga qytet-shtete, me aleanca te shumta ndermjet tyre ushtarake, politike dhe ekonomike.  Me konkretisht, ose nje shemull ishte aleanca e Korinthit, dhe kur Theba donte te dilte nga kjo aleance, Aleksandri i sulmoi, dhe shkaterroi qytetin.  Qytet-shtetet greke kane qene here pas here ne lufte me njeri tjetrin, ne rastin me te njohur, Athina dhe Sparta.  Per tu kthyer serish te Aleksandri, pasi shkaterroi Persine, shume nga thesaret dhe tributet i dergoi ne Athine, e cila me pare qe sulmuar dhe shkaterruar nga Persia (Xerxes.)  Nqs nuk supozohet qe Maqedonia ishte nje qytet-shtet grek, atehere perse Aleksandri donte t'i merrte hakun Athines.  Mbreterit maqedonas kane marre pjese ne lojrat Olympike pan-helenike qe ne shek. 6.  Fjala Maqedoni, vjen nga greqishjta e vjeter Maki, qe do te thote "i gjate."  

Tani sa per ato te tjerat, qe Filipi nuk ishte i ati, por ishte Zeusi, dhe e ema nga Epiri, dhe kjo do te thote se Aleksandri ishte Ilir....... hahahhahahhaha........... meqe nuk gjejme dot fakte te tjera, atehere le te marrim per baze fantazira.  Edhe pse me ka pelqyer bota pagane, ngaqe ka qene frymezim per nje arkitekture dhe letersi te mrekullueshme, ....... sic tha xhaxhi Vani, "jeni ne metro apo s'jeni?"  Zeusi dhe zotet e Olimpit kudo qe ishin, ne Dodone, apo Delphi, apo Krete .......ato figuara jane perralla, fantazira etj.

Asnje nuk me shpjegoi, pse Aleksandri nqs ishte Ilir, nuk perhapi kulturen, gjuhen, dhe arkitekturen ilire, po beri gjithe ate lufte, pushtoi gjithe ato vende, dhe nuk la gjurme Ilire ne asnje vend, por vecse Helinike.  

Sa per emrin Aleksander, nuk jane vetem shqiptaret qe e kane perdorur.  Pervec nesh, edhe deri ne Rusi eshte perdorur ai emer, ne familjet cariste....

Me ne fund, edhe dicka tjeter, meqe thoni qe Grekerit e sotem s'kane asgje te bejne me Grekerit e lashte, cfare te drejte kemi ne te themi qe Shqiptaret jane te pasardhesit e Ilireve?  Ata paskan ndryshuar, jane zhdukur, ndersa ne ishim me te forte dhe ndenjem.......... aman, akoma i mbajme ison Turqise, se keshtu me tha njehere nje Turk ketu, qe grekerit sot s'kane asgje te bejne me ata te vjeterit, dhe Greqia eshte prone e Muhametit......... pfffffffffffffff....... meqe ra fjala, edhe ne Shqiptareve me tha qe ishim Turq, but on that note, instead of ripping his heart (they don't have one, a figure of speech) inside out, I walked away damning, cursing, duke mallkuar diten qe Mongolet erdhen ne Asine e Vogel.

----------


## Lioness

P.S: banished. Mos te te degjoj njeri jashte forumit qe Peloponezi nuk eshte Greqi, se gjynah ....... do te te qeshin........ LOL.

----------


## Hyllien

He moj Lioness dashke prova per vazhdimesi Iliro-Shqiptare. Shiko gjuhen, prova numer 1. Gjuha greke e lashte ska te bej fare me modernen. Mos ishin shkronjat nuk do merreshe vesh se car gjuhe ishte.

Sa per dijeni, WW Tarn autoriteti me  i madh ne studimet Aleksandrine pohon se si Filipi dhe Olympia jane Trake dhe Ilir respektiviisht, dhe i ven shenjen e barazimit me =Shqiptar, kjo ne 1947 ku doli dhe libri i tij.

Nese gjith ajo mitologji qenka perralla me mbret, po atje ku eshte bazuar dhe civilizimi grek e perendimor, atehere dhe ky civilizim qenka perralla me mbret.

----------


## Lioness

Ne asnje menyre nuk po kundershtoj faktin qe ne jemi pasardhes te Ilireve, por po ve ne pikepyetje dyshimet e disa ketu (duke shtuar se ka edhe Turq me te njejtin mendim) qe grekerit a lashte  nuk jane te lidhur me keta te sotmit.  
Nqs merr per baze gjuhen e lashte greke, atehere sipas atij arsyetimi, romaket me italianet sot nuk kane lidhje se ndryshimi midis latinishtes dhe italishtes moderne jane mjaft te medha.  Nejse, te keshilloj te studiosh pak histori etimologjike te ketyre gjuheve ..... po deshe hap nje teme tjeter, cause I love a good challenge.........

----------


## Albo

> Perendite Greke jetonin ne Tomorr? Duhen referenca te besueshme per kete gje ...
> Qe dodona ishte qender kjo nuk diskutohet, mirepo lindja e Zeus-it nuk perkon me vendin e pare ku ai eshte adhuruar, pra dodonen, por eshte ne Krete.


Lexo klasiket greke, Iliaden e Homerit, atje i gjen referencat per "barbaret" dhe per "vendin ku rrine Perendite".





> Dicka me shume rreth kesaj historie Albo dhe sidomos rreth legjendes se Aleksandri eshte gjysem hyjni?


Vizita e Aleksandrit tek orakulli i Apollos ku ai vajti e takoi ne person orakullin, jo me ndermjetes, sic benin te gjithe. Vizita tjeter e tij, ne tempullin ne shkretetire, kur ai e pyeti nje tjeter orakull nese ai ishte i biri i Zeusit, sic ishin perhapur fjalet ne rradhet e ushtareve te tij maqedonas.





> Kur thua Pirro i Epirit qenka Mollos, dhe permend gjithe te tjeret me rradhe, mos do te thuash qe edhe keta te tjeret kane prejardhje mollose ?


Molosi + Epir + Iliri ishin mbreteri qe shtriheshin ne territore te ndryshme afer e afer njeri-tjetrit, por i njejti popull me prejardhje pellazgo-ilire. Identiteti i tyre krahinor, nuk do te thote se kemi te bejme me popuj te ndryshem por me te njejtin popull.





> Sa per Epir e Maqedoni, duhet te kemi parasysh qe Epir=Shqiptar. Keto terma ne kronikat ishin te barabarta, madje Shqiperia qe e ndare ne Maqedoni(emathia, lumi mat, emath) dhe Epir. Emri shqiptar nga te huajt, dmth Alban nga vjen ?!


Duke qene krahina me e zhvilluar ne cdo aspekt, Epiri ishte epiqendra e qyteterimit ilir qe kish nje ndikim te forte nga kolonite e para greke, qe sillnin me vete nje qyteterim me te avancuar se ai ilir. Lumi Mat ka qene "vije ndarese" e Epirit vetem ne vitet e fundit te mesjetes, pasi ne dokumentat historike gjejme emertime si "Epiri i Eperm", "Epiri i Poshtem", "Epiri i Vjeter", "Epiri i Ri", qe ne vetvete deshmon jo vetem per zgjerimin territorial te Epirit por edhe shtrirjen me te gjere te kultures dhe zhvillimit te tij qe ishte joshes per te gjitha zonat dhe popujt e tjere, shqiptare apo greke, sllave apo romake. Pranda mos merr kujto se kufijte qe mendohen sot, kane qene kufijte qe ishin 23 shekuj me pare.





> Si e shpalli veten skenderbeu mbret te epirit dhe maqedonise? Sikur ishte mbret i shqiptareve dhe i epirit ?


Lexo statusin diplomatik te Gjergj Kastriotit me Vatikanin ne te cilin Vatikani njihte Gjergj Kastriotin si Mbret te Epirit dhe Maqedonise, dokument i nxjerre nga arkivat e Vatikanit nga studiuesi Musa Ahmeti.

----------


## Albo

> Tani sa per ato te tjerat, qe Filipi nuk ishte i ati, por ishte Zeusi, dhe e ema nga Epiri, dhe kjo do te thote se Aleksandri ishte Ilir....... hahahhahahhaha........... meqe nuk gjejme dot fakte te tjera, atehere le te marrim per baze fantazira. Edhe pse me ka pelqyer bota pagane, ngaqe ka qene frymezim per nje arkitekture dhe letersi te mrekullueshme, ....... sic tha xhaxhi Vani, "jeni ne metro apo s'jeni?" Zeusi dhe zotet e Olimpit kudo qe ishin, ne Dodone, apo Delphi, apo Krete .......ato figuara jane perralla, fantazira etj.


E para e punes, fantazi do te thote qe kur tjetri te ve perpara nje fakt te pakundershtueshem, ti nuk e pranon ate pasi te pelqen shpjegimi qe jep fantazia jote. Fjala qe duhet te perdoresh eshte "spekullim" dhe jo fantazi pasi qe Epiri eshte banuar nga Ilire, kjo nuk eshte fantazi, as spekullim, por fakt historik i mirenjohur.

E dyta e punes, cfare prove historike ke ti qe te ben te besosh se Aleksandri i Madh ishte grek, fakti qe ai pushtoi e shkaterroi te gjitha qytet-shtetet greke, por fakti qe i ati i tij i solli si mesues ne Pella Aristotelin nga Athina? Apo faktin e asaj qe ti quan se Aleksandri perhapi "qyteterimin helen" ne bote? Po ti mendosh thelle, asnjera nga ato me lart qe ti sjell si kunder-argument nuk eshte prove historike, eshte nje tjeter supozim apo teori ne lidhje me perjardhjen e Aleksandrit. Asnje njeri deri me sot nuk ka arritur qe te vertetoje origjinen e Aleksandrit, por te gjithe kane dale me supozime dhe teori, prandaj mos u perpiq te shesesh per fakt te kryer, ate qe nuk eshte fakt i kryer, perkundrazi, eshte nje debat qe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite jo vetem ne Ballkan por ne mbare boten.





> Asnje nuk me shpjegoi, pse Aleksandri nqs ishte Ilir, nuk perhapi kulturen, gjuhen, dhe arkitekturen ilire, po beri gjithe ate lufte, pushtoi gjithe ato vende, dhe nuk la gjurme Ilire ne asnje vend, por vecse Helinike.


Perseri po ben nje pergjithesim te jashtem shume te gabuar. Aleksandri femije pati mesues Aristotelin, per te cilin bota ndahej ne greke dhe barabare. Greket jane njerezit me qyteterimin me te larte kurse barabaret ishin te gjithe ata qe nuk kishin pushtuar akoma qyteterimin grek. Ne syte e Aristotelit, edhe Filipi, edhe Maqedonasit, edhe Aleksandri ishin barbare, ashtu sic ishin edhe iliret, edhe perset edhe gjithe rracat e tjera te botes. Sipas Aristotelit, popujt e tjere barbare nuk ishin te denje per te kuptuar apo pervetesuar qyteterimin grek, keshtu qe duhej te pushtoheshin e nenshtroheshin me force.

Por Aleksandri me fushaten e tij te sukseshme ushtarake kunder perseve, jo vetem qe nuk i aplikoi mesimet dhe botekuptimin e Aristotelit, por beri te kunderten e asaj qe Aristoteli i mesoi. Veprimet e Aleksandrit kane shokuar edhe vete maqedonasit e tij. Ai nuk e çnderoi Darius te Persise dhe familjen e tij, perkundrazi, e ruajti familjen dhe kulturen e atij vendi te pacenuar. Jo vetem ai nuk e shkaterroi qyteterimin vendas pers  por u be pjese e tij duke martuar gra te ndryshme nga popuj te ndryshem kudo qe ai shkoi dhe pushtoi vende dhe popuj. Qellimi i Aleksandrit ne vetvete nuk ishte te avanconte "qyteterimin grek", sic i duket dikujt qe e shikon jeten e tij nga larg, por te arrinte ate qe nuk e kish arritur askush deri ne ate dite, te bashkonte dhe sundonte boten, te arrinte kufijte e saj. Biblioteken e tij nuk e ngriti ne Athine apo ne Krete, por ne Aleksandri, Egjipt. Pa harruar edhe faktin qe kjo politike e ndjekur nga Aleksandri krijoi jo pak tension dhe kundershti ne rradhet e atyre prijesave maqedonas, qe besonin ashtu sic besonte Aristoteli, se keta popuj ishin inferiore dhe nuk duhej te nderoheshin apo integroheshin, por duhet te pushtoheshin dhe shtypeshin me dhune.

Pika e trete qe desha te shtroja, eshte identiteti "maqedon". Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Greqine veriore, ne fshatrat ne kufi me Maqedonine e sotme ekzistojne familje qe ne pamje te jashtme apo etiketim etnik nga bota e jashtme jane "greke", por po ti pyesesh, ata te thone se nuk jane greke, jane maqedon. Keta jane persekutuar hapur nga te gjitha qeverite greke ne te gjitha koherat, pasi insistimi ne diferencimin e identitetit grek nga ai maqedon, hap nje debat me te madh ne shoqerine greke qe lind nga pyetja: E krijoi Greqia Maqedonine, apo e krijoi Maqedonia Greqine qe njohim sot? Jo vetem aq, por edhe gjuha qe keta greko-maqedonas perdorin eshte nje gjuhe "maqedone", edhe greqishtja qe flasin eshte ne dialekt. Nga i di une te gjitha keto gjera? Pasi kam patur rastin qe te njoh greko-maqedonas ne Amerike. Kam takuar nje plak 65 vjecar oficer ne ushtrine greke qe asnjehere nuk u gradua gjate gjithe karrieres se tij pasi ishte "maqedon", edhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdon te thote me krenari qe eshte maqedon dhe jo grek. 

Artikulli i kreut ngre nje pike qe eshte mese e vertete: Dy jane popujt me te lashte te Ballkanit, shqiptaret dhe greket, sllavet kane ardhur shume shekuj me pas. Debati mbi origjinen e Aleksandrit duhet te limitohet ne keto dy pista, ose grek, ose shqiptar, ose te dyja bashke.

Nese me pyesni mua, Leka i Madh eshte misherimi me i mire i te njejtit mesim qe e morem 18 shekuj me vone nga nje tjeter Leka i Madh (emer qe ia vune turqit per aftesite e tija te paarritshme ushtarake), Gjergj Kastriotit: Bashkimi ben Fuqine. Aleksandri i Madh misheronte shpirtin e nje shqiptari dhe zgjuarsine e nje greku. Kjo duket tek zemergjeresia e tij ndaj popujve qe pushtoi dhe nga zhvillimi i jashtezakonshem i qyteterimit qe rracat e ndryshme te botes perqafuan ne qyteterimin e lashte grek. 

Viset ilire (ne menyre te vecante Epiri) nuk ishin jashte qyteterimit grek, por ishin shtyllat e qyteterimit grek apo atij romak. Kjo u duk jo vetem ne zhvillimin e qyteterimit grek apo romak, por edhe ne perhapjen e Krishterimit, ku Epiri del perseri si vatra e Krishterimit per gjithe Ballkanin dhe Evropen Perendimore.

----------

